# BEST BMR , TDEE , MACRO Calculator



## akwild1 (Apr 25, 2016)

What Tdee/Macro calculators do you all use, I'm looking for one that is very informative, yet doesn't require signing up for anything. used to be some good links floating around here but appear to be dead now. thanks all, looking for calcs that give cutting, bulking suggestions with macros. thanks


----------



## thqmas (Apr 25, 2016)

Some basic knowledge and an excel spreadsheed. Done. Or the old good pen and paper.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 25, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Some basic knowledge and an excel spreadsheed. Done. Or the old good pen and paper.



Yep, this.

Also adding in a food scale and bodyweight scale.

Track everything (and I mean everything) you eat and track your weight. You'll find your TDEE pretty easily this way.
If your weight isn't moving and your calories are within a narrow range, you've just found your TDEE.

Calculators only serve as a ballpark to start with.


----------

